# PT 111 G2 Break In



## mluman83 (Jun 1, 2017)

New member and new owner of a PT 111 G2 here. Going to be picking up the firearm on tuesday and planning to head to the range on wednesday after a good field strip and cleaning. Question here is about break in. What ammunition, how many rounds, and at what times should I run through the gun for a proper break in? I was planning on running some 124 grain defensive ammo which is what I will be using for defense as well as 115. Should I run one or the other first? How many rounds? I also plan to purchase the Lakeline guide rod very soon as well. Should I break the new guide rod in as well?

I have shot plenty pistols in the past with friends but this is my first firearm I have actually purchased for myself so its time to start learning the do's, don'ts, types of ammo, etc. Another quick question... hows the Federal Champion 115 FMJ for range use in this gun? Wally World has some great pricing on 100ct boxes.

Thanks in advance for the feedback. 

- Mike


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Mluman83, I've owned my G-2 for well over 2 years and its never had an issue with any ammo self defense or FMJ, with well over 2,000rds down the pipe. One of the best low cost values out there IMO . As long as you field strip and make sure to take all the heavy oil & packing grease out of the firing pin channel you should be good to go, any heavy grease in that firing pin area will cause light primer strikes and that's not good. I fired about 500rds before I considered using the G-2 as my C.C. so for me the 500 mark with no issues worked for me as a sufficient break in. Have fun shoot straight and practice as much as your able to.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Guess I'll run some 115's to start then run some 124's. Plan to give the gun a 91% alcohol bath, dry on warm with a hair drier, and lube when I get it. I purchased a SS slide so no worries about the finish. She'll be dry as a bone as soon as I'm done cleaning.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

mluman83 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Guess I'll run some 115's to start then run some 124's. Plan to give the gun a 91% alcohol bath, dry on warm with a hair drier, and lube when I get it. I purchased a SS slide so no worries about the finish. She'll be dry as a bone as soon as I'm done cleaning.


Denatured alcohol, no hair dryer! then lube as per the manual. Try 124 grain & 147 grain ammo. Learn trigger control/reset & proper grip. It's more you the shooter than yer TearAss pistol, Oops I mean taurus. Put some rounds thru your gun! fwiw


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

mluman83 said:


> New member and new owner of a PT 111 G2 here. Going to be picking up the firearm on tuesday and planning to head to the range on wednesday after a good field strip and cleaning. Question here is about break in. What ammunition, how many rounds, and at what times should I run through the gun for a proper break in? I was planning on running some 124 grain defensive ammo which is what I will be using for defense as well as 115. Should I run one or the other first? How many rounds? I also plan to purchase the Lakeline guide rod very soon as well. Should I break the new guide rod in as well?
> 
> I have shot plenty pistols in the past with friends but this is my first firearm I have actually purchased for myself so its time to start learning the do's, don'ts, types of ammo, etc. Another quick question... hows the Federal Champion 115 FMJ for range use in this gun? Wally World has some great pricing on 100ct boxes.
> 
> ...


Wish you the best of luck with your new G2. Hope it is problem free for you. Funny how first reply to your post is someone defending the dependability and quality of your new firearm. Lol... Trigger will take a while to get used to . Not like any other trigger you will find. Travel is forever. Probably will shoot it low and left like most until you get used to trigger and make some adjustments. Just a side not they have had problems with safety blades breaking (supposed bad batch), recoil spring issues (supposed bad batch) and recently magazine spring coming loose and dropping magazine without warning. O and I forgot about the turn around time for repairs . 6 to 8 weeks. Taurus will only pay for return shipping for warranty repair for first 3 months then after that the cost will be on you. Shoot it as much as you can within 3 months to make sure you don't have any issues. I am very familiar with the G2 and Taurus .Any problems or questions just post. Will do my best to help.


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. Put 200 rounds through it today. ZERO issues. Shoots and feels great! Hope she keeps up the hard work.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats on the G2, but do ya have any pics? :smt1099


----------



## mluman83 (Jun 1, 2017)

Here ya go!


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I have close to 5,000 rounds through mine, mostly 115 gr but I broke mine in, 500 rounds with 147 grain. I have never had one round give me a problem. I love my blue collar PT111.


----------

